
Angola’s Wikipedia Pirates Are Exposing the Problems with Digital Colonialism - sosuke
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/nz7eyg/wikipedia-zero-facebook-free-basics-angola-pirates-zero-rating
======
janesconference
Capping uploads for Wikipedia Zero to a reasonable limit per user wouldn't
work?

